# Shimano Deore SP



## WVBicycles (May 13, 2017)

Has anyone ever seen Shimano Deore SP I got an old Scwhinn Voyager this morning and it has Shimano Deore SP derailleurs and shifters. I know that Deore was introduced in 1982 as a touring group but I wonder if the SP is a few years older. Any info and help is appreciated . I am debating if I should replace the Deore SP parts and keep them.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 13, 2017)

I found this - http://sandro.knot.org/blog/wp-content/uploads/voyageur-comparison.pdf

'82 was the only year the Voyageur (SP) used Deore (GS - long cage) RD.
I'm guessing the SP mark was Voyageur SP and not for the Deore grade.
The chain wrap of the long cage is needed for the triple crank.





I also think the GS (long cage) was probably proprietary for Schwinn before it was introduced to the general market a year later, which corresponded with Schwinn going to SunTour on the Voyageur.
Schwinn went back to Shimano in '86 with SIS indexing, then tried SunTour XCE indexing in 1990.


----------



## WVBicycles (May 13, 2017)

Thanks for the info Bulldog I have a Shogun 500 with the 82 Deore touring group and it looks alike to the SP stuff so maybe your right on the SP marking.


----------

